# Cain or JDS- Who You Got?



## BigGameHunter (Dec 28, 2012)

I cant call this one.  Im a fan of Cain but think he may be in trouble if he cant score a take down.  Thoughts.


----------



## SAD (Dec 28, 2012)

Damnit, I freaking love Junior, but I don't think he'll repeat his last performance. Unfortunately, I think Cain will win via TKO in one of the early rounds, due to ground strikes after a takedown.   It's not that I don't like Cain, because I root for him against all of his opponents except Junior, but for some reason I just really like Junior and his attitude.

I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## g0re (Dec 28, 2012)

When's this fight going down?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 28, 2012)

cain looked great against big foot silva..Gonna be a nice fight


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 28, 2012)

SAD said:


> Damnit, I freaking love Junior, but I don't think he'll repeat his last performance. Unfortunately, I think Cain will win via TKO in one of the early rounds, due to ground strikes after a takedown.   It's not that I don't like Cain, because I root for him against all of his opponents except Junior, but for some reason I just really like Junior and his attitude.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong.



I was hoping youd chime in.  Suprised your a JDS guy.  Man I remember when Shamrock and Frye fought I kind of felt the same way.  I liked both of them and could only watch.


----------



## DADAWG (Dec 28, 2012)

i think juniors cool head will win out over cains rage . JDS is the real deal.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 28, 2012)

I hope cain scores the takedown and pounds juniors skull, however prob wont happen


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 28, 2012)

cain should go down to 205 hes not that big of a heavy weight at all.


----------



## 69nites (Dec 28, 2012)

I've said since the first time I saw JDS fight that he would become a dominant champion. 

I say JDS rapes Cain 9 times out of 10.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 28, 2012)

I've got JDS with a 2nd round TKO. Thoughts...

* Junior has been taken down 1x in his entire UFC career. Even then, he was back in his feet in less than 20 seconds. Cain may have slightly better wrestling but Junior's "wrestling in reverse" (classic Chuck Liddell style) will neutralize any attempts by Cain to get the fight to the ground.

* That leaves a standing war of attrition, IMO. Cain has good handspeed, possibly even quicker than JDS. His boxing is also more polished than JDS. Lastly, Cain mixes up his strikes with combinations of kicks and punches while JDS is largely a boxer. Problem is, JDS has a granite chin and insane power in his hands. He literally needs just one punch to determine the outcome of a fight (can't say the same for Cain). In their last match, I believe JDS got into Cain's head with the dominance he exerted and I don't see anything overtly different from Cain this time around to lead me to think the outcome will be any different. 

JDS by TKO, Rd. 2

And props to BigGameHunter for the thread! I was meaning to post one up on this exact topic.

Can't wait for this card...


----------



## DF (Dec 28, 2012)

g0retekz said:


> When's this fight going down?



Sat Night from Vegas.  I'm looking forward to this one.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 29, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> cain should go down to 205 hes not that big of a heavy weight at all.



cain weighed in 240 and junior weighed in 239 my brother.  he's not that small he's just kinda short.  doesn't matter.  cain - winner by ground and pound like he should have done the first time.               i still love junior though....


----------



## Azog (Dec 29, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> cain should go down to 205 hes not that big of a heavy weight at all.



I have to agree. I don't see why he wouldn't exercise every advantage he could. Being the biggest dude at 205 is a lot better than the smallest at HW...I would think anyways.

This same thing always blew my mind about Fedor, he was a really soft 220-230. Prolly could have made 185.


----------



## 69nites (Dec 29, 2012)

Azog said:


> I have to agree. I don't see why he wouldn't exercise every advantage he could. Being the biggest dude at 205 is a lot better than the smallest at HW...I would think anyways.
> 
> This same thing always blew my mind about Fedor, he was a really soft 220-230. Prolly could have made 185.


Fedor was around when the hw division was mostly lhw that didn't want to cut. 

Height dictates weight class IMO.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 29, 2012)

Azog said:


> I have to agree. I don't see why he wouldn't exercise every advantage he could. Being the biggest dude at 205 is a lot better than the smallest at HW...I would think anyways.
> 
> This same thing always blew my mind about Fedor, he was a really soft 220-230. Prolly could have made 185.



yeah but at the same time cain has beat the fucking dog shit out of everyone he has fought in the HW division aside from junior.   why cut weight and weaken himself when he's beatin the fuckin face off people 30 lbs heavier than him.   his fight with bigfoot is a prime example.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 29, 2012)

JDS isn't a big heavyweight either.  he weighed in a pound lighter than cain today.   that fucker is skinny.  overeem is a big heavyweight.


----------



## SAD (Dec 29, 2012)

Overeem started his career at 205 (and lost to chuck liddell by knockout in Pride), so he's actually a natural light heavyweight if it weren't for the gear and powerlifting.

NobleSavage, no way in hell is cain's boxing better than Junior's.

And to those that think either guy belongs at 205, I completely disagree.  Cain has a head that weighs 30 pounds and he's just built think (in the joints and waist especially).  JDS has abs showing and weighed 239.  You really think he could cut 33 pounds off an already lean frame??

@Biggamehunter - just because I have cauliflower ear doesn't mean I always root for the wrestler, ) .


----------



## SAD (Dec 29, 2012)

*Cain is built *thick* not fucking "think", Goddamn autocorrect and lack of an edit button!


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 29, 2012)

I agree SAD.  look what happened to brandon vera.  he was a small heavyweight but moving to light heavyweight didn't work out for him at all IMO.  a 240 lb heavyweight like cain velasquez that has only lost one fight in the heavyweight division after being injured and not fighting for a year has no business cutting 35 pounds to fight at 205.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 29, 2012)

and i know overeem started his career at 205.  but now he's in the 250's so that doesn't matter.  steroids and horse meat are obviously the answer lol. i think shane carwin used gear to get to where he's at too.


----------



## Adrian2401 (Dec 29, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Sat Night from Vegas.  I'm looking forward to this one.



D- You just like seeing guys roll around on top of each other! hahahahaha!!!!! )

I want Cain to win, but I think JDS' boxing is too good!


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 29, 2012)

SAD said:


> NobleSavage, no way in hell is cain's boxing better than Junior's.



Strictly speaking, JDS may have better hands (not FASTER, but better from a purely tech perspective). Junior though is one dimensional - he's a boxer, period (and I know he was just awarded his BJJ black belt but I think it will be a cold day in Hell when we see him shooting for a takedown). Cain uses the full thai arsenal: knees, elbows, hands and shins. This is what I meant by "better boxer" (in the thai sense). I still believe he gets KTO'd by Junior inside of two rounds. 

And yes, I usually pull for the striker


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 29, 2012)

heavydeads83 said:


> JDS isn't a big heavyweight either.  he weighed in a pound lighter than cain today.   that fucker is skinny.  overeem is a big heavyweight.



Best shape I've ever seen from JDS. He was ripped at 239 Lbs.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 29, 2012)

SAD there is no reason a guy with as much access to pinz as you should have CF ears.  Just sayin.  

Not only is Jrs reach a problem for his opp.  but his footwork is great not just avoiding takedowns but avoiding leg kicks.  That stance of his looks like a buffet to a Thai boxer like Cain.  We all know what happened to Cain when he tried to exploit it.  Hes a freak like 69 said.

Win or loose I want to see JR and OverRoid soon.


----------



## DarksideSix (Dec 29, 2012)

JDS.  Nuff said.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 29, 2012)

BigGameHunter said:


> Win or loose I want to see JR and OverRoid soon.



^^^ THIS ^^^ would be a great fight. Zuffa, make it happen.


----------



## SAD (Dec 29, 2012)

heavydeads83 said:


> and i know overeem started his career at 205.  but now he's in the 250's so that doesn't matter.  steroids and horse meat are obviously the answer lol. i think shane carwin used gear to get to where he's at too.




It does matter though.  Regardless of his current weight, his natural frame was that of a 205er, and he has to rely on extra-curricular things to stay in the heavyweight division.  Shane, on the other hand, couldn't be more different.  Aside from the fact that they both have been busted for using gear and they both have devastating power, they have nothing in common.  Shane was a Division 2 collegiate wrestling champ in the heavyweight class and has thick ass joints.  He used steroids to be 280 and have to cut to 265, whereas Overeem uses them to stay 250ish.




NbleSavage said:


> Strictly speaking, JDS may have better hands (not FASTER, but better from a purely tech perspective). Junior though is one dimensional - he's a boxer, period (and I know he was just awarded his BJJ black belt but I think it will be a cold day in Hell when we see him shooting for a takedown). Cain uses the full thai arsenal: knees, elbows, hands and shins. This is what I meant by "better boxer" (in the thai sense). I still believe he gets KTO'd by Junior inside of two rounds.
> 
> And yes, I usually pull for the striker




Junior can kick and knee right alongside Cain, but why would he do that if he can stay on the outside, close distant quickly to land punches, and then be on the outside again defending against takedown attempts?  A fighter who only uses punches isn't necessarily a one dimensional standup fighter.  If that's his best tool and he doesn't need to use anything else (because kicks and knees make you an easier takedown target) then why would he use anything else, lol?  




BigGameHunter said:


> SAD there is no reason a guy with as much access to pinz as you should have CF ears.  Just sayin.
> 
> Not only is Jrs reach a problem for his opp.  but his footwork is great not just avoiding takedowns but avoiding leg kicks.




My cauliflower ear is only noticeable if I point it out, and it hardened and became permanent well before I started juicing.  And I agree, Junior has good reach and knows how to use it, along with having great footwork, but I think Cain will bull-rush at some point, just miss eating an uppercut, and then take him down and pound him out.  His destruction of Bigfoot really impressed me, and I think Junior NEEDS this loss to become a truly great champ.


----------



## Emmerz24 (Dec 29, 2012)

Fight is going down today. And I think it will be the same outcome as last time jds is a beast.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 29, 2012)

I agree SAD.  I enjoy watching strikers the most but in my humble opinion a great wrestler has the advantage over a great striker.


----------



## R1rider (Dec 29, 2012)

JDS...

i love his attitude and easy going personality. He is a better striker than Cain imo


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 29, 2012)

BOHA!! jds


----------



## TheLupinator (Dec 29, 2012)

Dos Santos is my boy! gonna be a great fight tho cain was a monster against big foot


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Dec 29, 2012)

anyone have an approximate time they will fight?


----------



## g0re (Dec 30, 2012)

Anyone know where I can find a stream of this fight?? Not about to drop 50$ on it


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 30, 2012)

g0retekz said:


> Anyone know where I can find a stream of this fight?? Not about to drop 50$ on it



g0retekz my bro if you can afford gear you can handle droppin 50 bucks on a fight lol.  get some buddies to pitch in.  that's what i always do.


----------



## g0re (Dec 30, 2012)

heavydeads83 said:


> g0retekz my bro if you can afford gear you can handle droppin 50 bucks on a fight lol.  get some buddies to pitch in.  that's what i always do.



Its not about me affording it. Its the principle of charging 50$ for a payperview event that they are making a killing off from the seat tickets.

Also its snowing like a mofo here.  Not going out nor is anyone coming over.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 30, 2012)

then wait and try mma-core or lowkick.com tomorrow.  its just not the same to me as watching it live on the big screen in high def.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 30, 2012)

heavydeads83 said:


> I agree SAD.  I enjoy watching strikers the most but in my humble opinion a great wrestler has the advantage over a great striker.



In the cage but not on the street.  The rules of the octagon are to the grapplers advantage and the judges dont know shit about scoring fights.  Id put my money on an average YMCA Boxer any day over many MMA guys (excluding top level) in a street fight.  A good boxer will wreck some shit quick. 

Marc Laimon is a friend of mine, and he said he was talking/training with Carwin after the JDS fight.  Carwin said EVERYTIME JR touched him it hurt.  JR landed one of those uppercuts right on Shanes heart and that was a game changer.  Look for JDS to throw that from the parking lot.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 30, 2012)

SAD said:


> Damnit, I freaking love Junior, but I don't think he'll repeat his last performance. Unfortunately, I think Cain will win via TKO in one of the early rounds, due to ground strikes after a takedown.   It's not that I don't like Cain, because I root for him against all of his opponents except Junior, but for some reason I just really like Junior and his attitude.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong.



You called it again. You could make some money as an anylist Dude.  

I was for Cain but too much of a fan to call the fight w/o bias.  Great fight for both of them.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 30, 2012)

Yaya said:


> I hope cain scores the takedown and pounds juniors skull, however prob wont happen





Wow my hopes were underestimated.... I really think that cain was toying with him, cain had many chances to choke jds out and didnt..cain wanted a ko..not smart but he won anyway


----------



## Georgia (Dec 30, 2012)

Someone give a rewind of the fight ESPN-analyst style please


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 30, 2012)

ass beatdown by the new champ cain


----------



## SAD (Dec 30, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Someone give a rewind of the fight ESPN-analyst style please



Cain murdered Junior for 5 straight rounds, almost finishing multiple times.  End of recap.


----------



## DF (Dec 30, 2012)

The pace that Cain could maintain was unbelievable.  He beat the holy hell out of JDS.  However to JDS credit he took that beating & survived all 5 rounds.


----------



## SAD (Dec 30, 2012)

Cain looked exhausted for the last 3 rounds, but joe just kept saying that junior was exhausted.  They were both fuckin worn out for the last three rounds, but both of them just had huge hearts and kept driving.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 30, 2012)

that was a great fight and went exactly the way i expected.  cain was just born a bad ass.  props to JDS though he fought with a ton of heart.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 30, 2012)

No Habla Dana White copyrights


----------



## DF (Dec 30, 2012)

I enjoyed the fight.  It was well worth the moolah.  It's nice to see big guys throw down without resting/lying on top of each other.


----------

